# YouTubeTV App Not available under MyServices



## Dave2022 (3 mo ago)

Hey Guys - New here and just got my TS4K today. I set everything up but don't seem to have the option for YouTubeTV in the stream app. I installed it form the play store but got the TS4K because I wanted to test out the integration with the guide.

I've tried uninstalling updates on the Tivo Stream app from the 'All Apps' menu and now that just looks like an old version which I can't seem to get back to current. Even a factory reset didn't do the trick

Ideally I'd like to get the stream app back to the current version, and figure out why YouTubeTV isn't available in the MyServices of the stream app. Open to any suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## Gone2MauiNow (Jul 16, 2017)

I would try the Smart Youtube TV app as it bypasses the ads.

I found on Troy Point apps but it is hosted other ways as well. Point Downloader to "troypoint.com/tpapp" to download his Rapid Add Installer which has Smart Youtube TV as well as many other apps.



https://troypoint.com/rapid-app-installer/


----------



## Dave2022 (3 mo ago)

Sorry @Gone2MauiNow i don’t understand how this solves my issue.


----------



## Gone2MauiNow (Jul 16, 2017)

Dave2022 said:


> Sorry @Gone2MauiNow i don’t understand how this solves my issue.


Sorry, I was thinking YouTube, not YouTube TV


----------



## cerh52 (3 mo ago)

Dave2022 said:


> Hey Guys - New here and just got my TS4K today. I set everything up but don't seem to have the option for YouTubeTV in the stream app. I installed it form the play store but got the TS4K because I wanted to test out the integration with the guide. I've tried uninstalling updates on the Tivo Stream app from the 'All Apps' menu and now that just looks like an old version which I can't seem to get back to current. Even a factory reset didn't do the trick Ideally I'd like to get the stream app back to the current version, and figure out why YouTubeTV isn't available in the MyServices of the stream app. Open to any suggestions. Thanks


 Customer Service informed me that it wasn't fully integrated yet.


----------



## bmaur34_8820 (4 mo ago)

cerh52 said:


> Customer Service informed me that it wasn't fully integrated yet.


Well customer service knows nothing. I have two TiVo Stream 4ks and you tube tv is fully integrated! I was told it’s a known issue with the current units they are shipping. That and Apple TV app not in the Google Play store. They told me they are working on it so the new units have You Tube Tv listed in services. I’m glad my two I use the most are all set with it.


----------



## jsrober (Mar 8, 2010)

bmaur34_8820 said:


> Well customer service knows nothing. I have two TiVo Stream 4ks and you tube tv is fully integrated! I was told it’s a known issue with the current units they are shipping. That and Apple TV app not in the Google Play store. They told me they are working on it so the new units have You Tube Tv listed in services. I’m glad my two I use the most are all set with it.


Any advice on how I can get YouTube TV to show up in My Services on my TiVo Stream 4k?


----------

